# A quick "Hello!"



## Katie H (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Made my way to Paducah today.  Everything's such a mess, I cried all the way.  It looks like a war zone as far as the eye can see.  Complete devastation.  Not a tree has been untouched.

Power is still out for many and probably won't be restored for 2 to 5 weeks.  One small jurisdiction lost 1,500 power poles.  In our little town, power poles are stacked in piles like so many toothpicks.

The National Guard was deployed and FEMA arrived on Monday.  We also have the Salvation Army and Red Cross in town.  95 of Kentucky's 120 counties have been declared disaster areas.  Our western area was the hardest hit.

I'm drained physically and emotionally and have no clue when things will get back to any semblance of normal.  We finally had mail service yesterday.  The children won't be going back to school for at least another week.  No power to the schools yet.

I still have no phone or Internet at home and my cell only works intermittently, plus I have to save my minutes.  My phone line is in a heap in the middle of the driveway.

Sunny but cold, cold, cold here today.  They tell us it's going to be near 60F on Saturday/Sunday...but with possible rain.

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers.  Please keep them coming as I have much, much more ahead to deal with.  Don't know when I'll be back.

I'm tired.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey there Miss Katie!!! Stay warm, and rest!!!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 4, 2009)

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[KATIE]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

So sorry you're going through this!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Katie!!!!  I got your message this morning - I left my phone in the car...sorry!  It was so good to hear your voice this morning!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, Katie, I wish I could be there to help, even though I am not sure what I could do.  I am so glad you were able to get word to us.  We were so worried.  Prayers will keep coming.  And take Uncle Bob's advice.


----------



## GB (Feb 4, 2009)

Sending you positive thoughts Katie!


----------



## deelady (Feb 4, 2009)

Bless you Katie! So many have been non stop worrying about you and sending out constant prayers! You are one tough cookie! Keep staying strong and warm!! 
Prayers will NOT stop!!!
{{{{prayers and hugs!!}}}}


----------



## fahriye (Feb 4, 2009)

My thoughts are with you Katie!! Keep potizif and warm..


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 4, 2009)

Lots of prayers have been winging their way to you, Sweetie.  We are all in your corner.

If you could climb on a bus out of there, I'd be glad to have you stay with me for a while until things improve down there.

Sending you big hugs.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you are alright Katie. Saw there was lots of snow on top of it all yesterday. 

Still haven't heard anything from DH's uncle there, but usually when things like this happen with him its no news is good news..... I hope that's true this time.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2009)

Katie,
the main thing is you aren't hurt...We've all been so worried about you..It wonderful to hear your writing I'm so sory about all the damage to you car and home, but Katie those ae things,You are another story my friend..If there is anything you need or I can do call me. Know your loved Katie and missed
cj


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2009)

Good to hear from you. All the best.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 4, 2009)

oh Katie, it is so good to see your voice.....thanks for the update on the devastation, it is hard for us to imagine....I heard on my local news that since this part of Ohio has most of its power restored, today a convoy of electrical trucks left for Paducah....good, warm and restful prayers and thoughts are yours..


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 4, 2009)

Hang in there, Katie.  We love you and are pulling for you.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh Katie, what a mess! I'm so sorry you have to deal with this on your own...sounds like everyone will have plenty to do in the weeks ahead. I'm glad there are agencies there to help - saw the Kentucky National Guard on CNN International, going from house to house - looks like they were doing good work. Oh gosh, I wish I could be there to help you! Maybe some of your kids could come and help?? You are never far from my thoughts...


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 4, 2009)

Dear Katie....please know our positive thoughts are coming your way. Be well!!!


----------



## jabbur (Feb 4, 2009)

I bet it felt good to be out and about even as you cried at the devastation.  I'm glad you're okay.  We'll continue to pray for God's grace to pour over you as you begin the recovery phase of this storm.  Love, Jean Ann


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 4, 2009)

{{{{{Katie}}}}}  Good to hear you are okay.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear from you.  I was worried.  Hugs to you.


----------



## cara (Feb 4, 2009)

good to hear.. I knew you would escape this stuff.. keep your head high and you'll manage all!


----------



## Toots (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh Katie, I am so glad you are OK.  The things can be fixed, the power will get restored.  The main thing is you are OK.  What a terrible storm.  We have all been wondering about you and worrying.  I'm glad you took the time to get online and say hello.

I'm sending you positive vibes - maybe with a streak of good weather the power companies can get the power on faster.

stay strong Katie 

((HUGS))

Jennifer


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww Katie, I'm so happy you're okay!! "Things" can be fixed. Come in when you're able and until it all back to normal, you will stay in my thoughts and prayers!! love you lady!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 4, 2009)

Keep warm Katie and come back as soon as you can.  We also wish we could help, but even though we can't physically help out, we will continue to pray for you and for all those affected by this horrible mess.  We miss you Katie!

BTW, does anyone know if anyone else at DC might be affected?

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 4, 2009)

If Kentucky wasn't so far away I'd invite Katie to come stay here.  I have the room and the cats ~ Katie, how are your cats ~ and would love the company.  She could see Buck's spice racks being put to good use.  

Post when you can Katie.  We sure do miss you.


----------



## mikki (Feb 4, 2009)

Katie glad your OK everything that is broken can be fixed the main thing is your not hurt. I'll be think about you. Lots of Love headed your way


----------



## Constance (Feb 4, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> If Kentucky wasn't so far away I'd invite Katie to come stay here.  I have the room and the cats ~ Katie, how are your cats ~ and would love the company.  She could see Buck's spice racks being put to good use.
> 
> Post when you can Katie.  We sure do miss you.



We tried to get her to come here...we're about 45 minutes away...but she has her animals and lots of insurance matters to tend to, and she's getting by. I even offered to send Kim down there, but she says she's OK.
I sure wish I could somehow make things easier for her.


----------



## Erinny (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm praying for you, Katie, and you hang in there, my dear friend. Much love and many hugs,
Love, Erin


----------



## Katie H (Feb 13, 2009)

*Update!*

I think we may be crawling out from under the weather monster.  Although, Wednesday was a bit challenging.  Heavy rains and winds about 60+ mph from Tuesday night through the day.  More power lines down. (We were without power…again…for several hours.)  I heard smashing glass around 2 p.m. at the house.  Turned out that a storm window had been ripped off one of the upstairs bathroom windows.  More trees/limbs down.  Yesterday, again, power outages and then no phone service (to those who had it) of any kind most of the day.

I have local phone service at the shop, but I still don’t have phone or Internet service at home and am told it could be days or even weeks, so I’m relying on my friends here at the insurance office for the use of their “electrons.”  I’ll owe them big time.

On Saturday, a group of LDS (Mormons) came to help clean up my yard.  They came in 8 passenger cars and a 14-person van.  In all there were 27 people here and they worked for 6 hours straight.  When they were done, there were 5 piles of debris the size of Greyhound buses.  It boggles the mind.  The yard looks much, much better.  On Sunday, a relief group from Tennessee came to take down the trees that were huge, broken and dangerous.  There were 12 people in that bunch and they were here for about 4 hours.  I have very few trees left.  Spring is going to be VERY interesting and I can’t imagine what kind of fall we’ll have.

Got the damage to my car repaired on Wednesday - $1,600-worth.  Am waiting for the word from the insurance company for the damage to the house...3 areas.

I'm physically and emotionally drained.  I'll be SOOOOO glad when all this is over.

   Gotta run.  Don't want to wear out my welcome here at the insurance office.  Hope you all have a loving and fun Valentine’s Day tomorrow.

  Katie


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

oh, my dear Katie, I haven't been on for awhile as I've been seeing drs. and getting ready to go back to the frozen steppes, of KZ....... I read thru most of this thread and my heart just ached hearing about your ordeal.........I hope and pray that you get things in order as soon as possible........it will really all work out........we still have people in Texas trying to get thru hurricane Ike and their lives are still topsy-turvy even today.........please hang in there, Girl.........and know that we're all here for you


----------



## Toots (Feb 13, 2009)

Katie - thanks for the update, I have been worrying about you.  Stay strong girl, this too shall pass.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Katie, it is so generous of you to take the time to let us know how you are doing. You are so brave. I am touched by all the help you are getting; I'm sure you are, too. You are in my thoughts often.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I have very few trees left.  Spring is going to be VERY interesting and I can’t imagine what kind of fall we’ll have.



On the bright side - maybe now that your yard won't be so shaded, you can have a veggie garden  (hope that sounds as funny to you as it does to me)

I'm glad to hear you're okay and getting things under control. Take care, Katie.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm at my brother's place.  He finally has power and Internet service, so I'm using his electrons this morning.  I'm still not sure when I'll get phone and/or Internet.  They're through the same provider, so when I get one I'll get the other.

I'm going to the shop after I leave here.  Have to call the insurance company, again.  Only have local phone service there, but the insurance company, thankfully, has an 800 number.

I surveyed my yard/house over the weekend to see what damage the wind storm on Wednesday did.  More than I'd initially thought.  Two storm windows were torn off the house, the screens on the sleeping porch were blown in and a brick chimney off one part of the house had its top "remodeled."  In addition to those damages, about 2/3 of the shingles are gone from the roof.  The yard is littered with shingles.  New storm.  New claim.  New $500 deductible. Oh, crap and a half.

I'm physically and emotionally tired.  I'm going to get out of Dodge on Wednesday and make my usual trip to Paducah.  I might buy a big bottle of bourbon while I'm there.

Better run for now.  Don't want to wear out my welcome.  I may have to be back to use my brother's Internet service again soon.

Thanks, everyone, for your love and support.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2009)

I am glad to hear you are OK, Katie.  

The good weather will be her before too long and you'll be able to put everything back together.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to hear from you Katie!!!  I'd get two bottles if I were you.  Gosh, that's a lot of damage, we only lost 4 shingles, but the roof is due for new shingles anyway.

We are seriously looking into buying a generator.  We are almost 60 and have resisted buying one so far, but the weather patterns are so volatile these past few years that we may buy one.

I hope you get power restored soon and help to clean up the house and yard.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> Good to hear from you Katie!!!  I'd get two bottles if I were you.  Gosh, that's a lot of damage, we only lost 4 shingles, but the roof is due for new shingles anyway.
> 
> We are seriously looking into buying a generator.  We are almost 60 and have resisted buying one so far, but the weather patterns are so volatile these past few years that we may buy one.
> 
> I hope you get power restored soon and help to clean up the house and yard.


  I ordered ours online and the delivery company set it up in garage and everything.........

my son's family didn't get to use it until Ike came thru and my son kept kissing my "toes".....people were without power for weeks.........though no ac they had power for just about everything else including running the computer.......order in the off-season........it'll be cheaper.........


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi dear Katie - it is so good to hear from you and see that your strong spirit is still shining. Absolutely, get yourself a good bottle of bourbon. I'd take Uncle Bob's recommendation...get some rest and be persistent with the insurance company. What a huge job!


----------



## Constance (Feb 16, 2009)

I know it's tough, but you can do it, Katie. 

You'll never walk alone.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad that you had a lot of help, Katie,................that had to have been heartlifting.........some people here in Houston were recently devastated by Ike were helped by the Amish..........amazing caring...............


----------



## cara (Feb 19, 2009)

Katie,
I send you a portion of strength...
Hope you'll manage that all....


----------



## babetoo (Feb 19, 2009)

take care of yourself kate, the rest will work itself out.l


----------

